# Chili tonight - pork loin sandwiches for lunch



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Hickory smoked chili. No special recipe - just Tryn to get the hang of using the cast iron. Should take a bout an hour simmerin. 
Got a 6# pork loin goin in next. Gonna cook - cool - slice tonight. The fry some thin onions tomorrow and heat the pork in CI with BBQ and put it all together for sandwiches 
Chili almost done


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Experimenting here. New pork rub.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks good!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Get both of ya'll together fer a full meal.......ya'll don't tell anybody, but the ole lady put a boston butt in the CROCK POT!!!!! I told her that was unacceptable, but I had to sleep all day and she don't touch my egg!!! hahaha


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

That chili was shockingly good. Very smoky.... Almost too smoky. Cooked it all on the egg. Wife loves this thing and I kinda feel like a sucker!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Now I have to pull some ribs out of the freezer for Monday.


----------

